

Did EIG secretly buy CodeGuard? customer support tanked - programmernews

Anyone else use CodeGuard for remote backup solution for clients? Was wondering why their support pretty much died during the last several months, about the same time HostGator and GoDaddy started partnerships with them. Oh and Rackspace too apparently. If EIG hasn&#x27;t purchased them yet, it seems they are getting pretty friendly anyway:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.codeguard.com&#x2F;cloud-backup-hostgator&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rackspace.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;simply-backup-cloud-sites-with-codeguard&#x2F;<p>EIG is web cancer. I&#x27;m dead.
======
cguser
CodeGuard has not been purchased by EIG, and we apologize that you had a poor
support interaction. It is possible that your experience was an anomaly;
recently CodeGuard started tracking support ticket customer feedback scores,
and the overall score is 95% right now. Also, CodeGuard recently surveyed our
customer base, and the net promoter score (NPS) was over 50, which indicates a
high level of customer satisfaction.

CodeGuard's focus, now more than ever, is on our agency, developer, and
designer customers who are using CodeGuard for their clients.

-David Moeller, CEO

------
jonahstein123
EIG did not buy CodeGuard.

I am sorry to hear you are unhappy with our support. Please ping @Codeguard
and I assure you someone will look into your issues and provide the support
you deserve.

